#ubuntu-uos-showandtell 2015-11-02
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<Pici> .
#ubuntu-uos-showandtell 2015-11-03
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/showandtell/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-showandtell.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Track: Show & Tell | Testing Snappy | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22623/testing-snappy/
<balloons> Aloha
<dholbach> hey hey
<elopio> hello
<cwayne_> heyhey
<Yonas> 123?
<cwayne_> 456
<elopio> who gives me the link to the hangout?
<brendand> elopio, good luck
<alecu> hello
<elopio> hello
<skay> o/
<dholbach> elopio, is somebody helping you set up the session?
<elopio> dholbach: fgimenez.
<dholbach> ok cool
<balloons> elopio, still having trouble?
<balloons> we need to add the link so the video shows on the page
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^ are you around to help them?
<elopio> balloons: trouble with what? I don't have the link.
<dholbach> click on "edit hangout details" on the session page in summit
<balloons> elopio, I thought you said you were all set for this
<elopio> ahhh, now I understand your question from before
<elopio> sorry about that.
<dholbach> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22623/testing-snappy/ → edit hangout details
<balloons> elopio, no worries. Sorry. I was trying to ask if you knew about setting things up, not the information, heh
<elopio> balloons: yeah, I misunderstood. I don't have a hangout details link.
<balloons> elopio, ok, so simply create a new hangout on air
<balloons> elopio, it's documented here Sessions
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<Yonas> 789?
<balloons> elopio, but you make an on-air hangout, then we simply update the page with the details
<elopio> balloons: on it
<balloons> I'm sorry for not being clear earlier. It's too early to be vague about these things :-)
<elopio> there's no on-air button.
<elopio> give me a second
<elopio> got it.
<elopio> balloons: dholbach: http://youtu.be/tAAarof9u4E
<dholbach> elopio, page updated
<mvo_uos> yay, I have a video
<ogra_> video !
<ogra_> (well, starting soon ...)
<mvo_uos> I can see elopio
<balloons> elopio, all set, we see you
<brendand> elopio, i see you
<dholbach> elopio, thanks for hanging in there
<tedg> elopio: We can hear you!
<lool> elopio: can see you live
<roadmr> +1, I can see/hear
<Icey> I can see you live
<cwayne_> yep
<Icey> and hear you
<lool> elopio: and hear you fine
<mvo_uos> elopio:we hear you
<brendand> elopio, and hearing :)
<rmescandon> i can hear it, confirmed
<skay> hearing okay
<ogra_> yep,. all fine
<dholbach> that means a delay of 1 minute or something :)
<tedg> Well, we don't *know* it is live. He could have prerecorded the confusion.
<ogra_> i hear you
<tedg> :-)
<elopio> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/
<elopio> sudo ubuntu-device-flash core rolling --channel edge --developer-mode -o ubuntu-snappy-rolling-edge-amd64-generic.img
<elopio> kvm -m 512 -redir :8090::80 -redir :8022::22 -redir :8000::8000 ~/Elŝutujo/installers/ubuntu/snappy/ubuntu-snappy-rolling-edge-amd64-generic-220.img -snapshot
<sanoy> is this talk happening?
<sanoy> or not?
<ronswift> yes it is
<ogra_> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22623/testing-snappy/
<ogra_> it is running, yes
<elopio> sudo snappy install hello-world
<ronswift> will there be notes for this and the other presentations
<balloons> ronswift, the pad is availible for notes, but we would have to ask elopio what he would recommend for documentation if that's what you are after
<ogra_> ronswift, the video will be available afterwards and there is th eetherpad
<ronswift> yes, documentation
<elopio> sudo snappy hw-assign hello-world.canonical /dev/kmsg
<elopio> https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy
<dholbach> I put Leo's messages from IRC to the etherpad
<balloons> ok, so I'll just ask for you ronswift.
<balloons> QUESTION: Where can I find documentation for snappy, and in particular, for testing snappy?
<ronswift> QUESTION: What are the hardware requirements for testing snappy
<fgimenez> balloons, for general info about snappy the guides is a great place to start https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/, we have a readme about how to run the automated integration tests in https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/blob/master/_integration-tests/README.md
<balloons> ronswift, &&
<balloons> sorry, ignore that
<ronswift> got it thanks
<elopio> https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/blob/master/daemon/api_test.go
<elopio> https://coveralls.io/builds/4011396/source?filename=daemon%2Fapi.go
<fgimenez> ronswift, for running snappy locally as elopio is doing take a look at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/#snappy-local; for running the tests localy you need autopkgtest, ubuntu-device-flash and kvm, more on https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/blob/master/_integration-tests/README.md
<elopio> https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/blob/master/_integration-tests/tests/info_test.go
<elopio> go run ./_integration-tests/main.go --ip localhost --port 8022 --filter infoSuite
<balloons> so fgimenez, what hardware can be used for testing? is most testing done via kvm?
<fgimenez> balloons, we use kvm for executing the suite locally on the amd64 architecture, you can also execute the tests on armhf (beaglebone and rpi2) with the board connected, snappy installed and using the -ip and -port flags mentioned by Leo
<elopio> https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/blob/master/_integration-tests/tests/info_test.go
<fgimenez> balloons, in fact the tests can be executed in any hardware running snappy, just specifying the means of accessing it (ip, port and ssh keys)
<elopio> https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/blob/master/_integration-tests/tests/snapd_test.go
<elopio> https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/blob/master/_integration-tests/tests/update_test.go
<sturmflut> Five minutes until mzanetti shows us the future of computing
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Track: Show & Tell | Unity8 Convergence Show & Tell | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22638/unity8-convergence-show-tell/
<mzanetti> at least tries to
<mzanetti> here's a game, whenever something crashes, everyone drinks a schnapps
<balloons> too early for such things in the states, hah
<Icey> never!
<balloons> thanks fgimenez and elopio!
<roadmr> thanks elopio !
<elopio> your welcome roadmr.
<dobey> http://southpark.cc.com/clips/103752/a-refueled-confederacy
<roadmr> ?!
<dobey> balloons, mzanetti: ^^ :)
<balloons> sorry again elopio. The questions are in the pad. fgimenez answered as we went
<elopio> mzanetti: I'll play!
<elopio> balloons: awesome. Thanks fgimenez.
<fgimenez> elopio, np, thank you :)
<dobey> s'mores schnapps
<davidcalle> We'll start in 2 min!
<unity9> hi all
<AmarSingh> hi
<davidcalle> Hi hi :) About to start
<unity9> can't wait
<sturmflut> unity9: Now that's a bold nickname
 * unity9 i'm from the future
<mhall119> do they have flying cars there yet?
<ubufan2k15> has this session started yet?
<AmarSingh> no
<ubufan2k15> okay versagod
<unity9> no, not that distant in the future 2021
<davidcalle> ubufan2k15, in one minute :)
<davidcalle> If anyone feels like joining the hangout -> https://hangouts.google.com/call/7jcodlmyr7wpmoef3ishh7r4ria
<unity9> are you guys showing new phones?
<davidcalle> @all, please prepend you questions with QUESTION:
<sturmflut> unity9: At least I am not ;)
<unity9> maybe popey? he has a lot of unreleased phones
<unity9> QUESTION: any plans on working towards an initial definition of Unity8 api?
<unity9> something that other devs can build upon and not break with the next update
<unity9> tiny tv
<unity9> i can't see... :(
<roadmr> davidcalle: don't forget to have mzanetti focus his presentation user
<roadmr> davidcalle: otherwise all we see is the hangout where his audio is coming from (empty wall)
<CheeseBrg> Are we supposed to see something?
<roadmr> there you go
<unity9> better now
<unity9> thanks
<CheeseBrg> thanks
<davidcalle> :)
<unity9> why is the top bar so big?
<unity9> or is it? what's the resolution?
<justCarakas> QUESTION I bought a slimport that also has usb port for my nexus 4 will I be able to use them while also using the HDMI post ?
<justCarakas> port
<unity9> why are the icons so big?
<unity9> QUESTION: why is everything so big?
<justCarakas> QUESTION are there plans to make the phone/tablet usable as a trackpad while extending the screen
<CheeseBrg> QUESTION: How does it handle multuple screens? My setup has 3
<anpok_> justCarakas: as far as I know you can only use the extra usb port to power the device while using the hdmi outpu..
<justCarakas> anpok_: mine does have a micro usb port for power and a real usb port, an SD-cart reader as wel
<anpok_> justCarakas: that sounds like an mhl adapter which is a different hdmi embedding protocol than slimport
<mhall119> justCarakas: I believe the slimport's micro-usb port is only for power, not other devices
<justCarakas> mhall119: ow snap :p
<brendand> justCarakas, it will not do adb/mtp
<mhall119> mzanetti: I belive he's asking about an API for extending Unity 8, like plugins
<mhall119> QUESTION: is the side-stage going to be available in desktop mode?
<unity9> QUESTION: any news regarding the tablet mode?
<seb24> QUESTION: What is the plan for Scopes and dash for Dekstop
<seb24> with Unity 8
<mhall119> QUESTION: is the HUD coming back to Unity 8 for the desktop? I miss the HUD
<AmarSingh> QUESTION: What sort of compiz-like functionality can we expect in Unity 8? Things like window spread, workspace naming and hotcorners for example are quite useful, but I understand that these things are not high priority at the moment. I just want to know if they will make an appearance eventually.
<CheeseBrg> I feel like Mycroft + HUD = Siri like service for Unity8
<mhall119> yeah, that would be awesome
<unity9> QUESTION: how will the unity8 desktop work like? on unity7 we can put pictures and folders and etc
<CheeseBrg> QUESTION: Is there a testing ISO specifically for Unity8 testing on Desktop? Or instructions for 15.10?
<unity9> ok, thanks
<AmarSingh> ah I thought that was the alt+tab switcher
<unity9> QUESTION: can i write a paralax wallpaper in QML and replace the current static wallpaper?
<mhall119> QUESTION: Who in the design team should we ping with all these design-related questions?
<davidcalle> apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<mterry> apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<mterry> :)
<CheeseBrg> I'll try that now
<justCarakas>  I tried apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir on ubuntu 15.10 but only saw a black screen
<CheeseBrg> in a VM
<mhall119> QUESTION: When will Unity 8 gain all the wonderful keyboard shortcuts that Unity 7 has?
<unity9> QUESTION: when will the "desktop" widget land? like scrollbars, menus and such
<unity9> radio buttons
<CheeseBrg> The Ubuntu Design videos stopped a long time ago unfortunately
<mhall119> mostly I want super+# for app switching :)
<gustwwwww> Unity8 Convergence when will fist iso be made. 16.10 or later
<seb24> QUESTION: With Unity 8 on phone the update/upgrade system is different. Do we will have the same update system on Desktop ?
<mhall119> QUESTION: any new features coming in Unity 8 that didn't exist in Unity 7 which you are particularly excited about?
<AmarSingh> I quite like the browser
<mhall119> seb24: that's more of a desktop team question, they have a session tomorrow: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22576/developer-desktop-plan-1604/
<unity9> woa... nice browser
<mhall119> QUESTION: can we get the calendar widget in the datetime indicator when in phone mode? It's quite handy
<sturmflut> unity9: The browser also works quite well on an "actual" desktop with Unity7
<unity9> sturmflut: nice
<unity9> +1
 * mhall119 is looking forward to the notifications indicator on the desktop
<mhall119> much nicer than the current desktop one
<CheeseBrg> QUESTION: Think you answered this but will Uniy8 support plugins?
<seb24> QUESTION: What is the plan to manage muti-workspaces ?
<AmarSingh> I think they answered it earlier
<AmarSingh> the plugin thing
<mterry> CheeseBrg, answer was not yet, we have too much stuff to get working in normal everyday mode right now
<davidcalle> CheeseBrg, already answered, priority is on getting everything to work, then they are not opposed to it
<CheeseBrg> That's what I thought
<Kugi> QUESTION: Any chance we'll get to set the "resolution" or UI scaling when connecting to an external display? Everything seems big as of the moment :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: can you switch the video to his desktop?
<mhall119> Kugi: that was answered earlier, it's work in progress
<Kugi> Oops, sorry, just joined. Thanks anyway :)
<mhall119> QUESTION: how will multiple windows for an app work in that switcher? Is it window-based or app-based?
<CheeseBrg> QUESTION: Is the choppy performance of Unity8 becuase of the hardware of the phone or becuse it is still work in progress?
<unity9> QUESTION: when will unity8 be able to run with nvidia, amd's proprietary drivers
<CheeseBrg> performance in the video I mean
<mhall119> CheeseBrg: it's probably caused by Hangouts
<CheeseBrg> Ok
<sturmflut> I have to drop out of the Hangout, don't have all the fun in the last five minutes without me!
<unity9> udsbotu:10
<mterry> sturmflut, ok (everyone!  bust out the party balloons!)
<unity9> bye sturmflut
<mhall119> example, if you have multiple browser windows open
<sturmflut> mterry: Damned I knew it!
<Kugi> QUESTION: Any news when we'll get multiple app instance support in Unity8? or is it even planned for phones/tablets?
<unity9> i like balloons
<balloons> careful now, careful
 * balloons floats out of reach
<mterry> :)
<unity9> lol
<mhall119> looking forward to seeing that in action
<bregma> re: vendor support for Mir:  *soon*
<unity9> bregma:nice
<unity9> thansk all
<CheeseBrg> bye guys
<thecoder15> im 17 year old self taught software engineer and im wondering what its like to work at canonical
<mhall119> thank you mterry and mzanetti for this session, and thank you davidcalle for sheparding the questions
<AmarSingh> Thanks all
<mhall119> thecoder15: it's the most fun stress you'll ever have :)
<thecoder15> awesome can you suggest what to learn to get hired
<mhall119> thecoder15: depends on your interest, python and go are very popular, and of course QML and C++ if you're interested in working on the phone/desktop UI
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/showandtell/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-showandtell.html
<unity9> o/
<mhall119> thecoder15: mostly just pick a project and start contributing to it as a community person, it's a great way for hiring managers to see what you can do and more importantly how well you work with the team
<thecoder15> k im ok at all those languages except QML i will start messing around and working on some project
<thecoder15> by
<mhall119> lunch time!
<mzanetti> that was a fun session in the end
 * genii cleans out the coffee machine
<josharenson> o/
<mzanetti> I thought I couldn't fill an hour with the stuff I prepared
<mzanetti> thanks for all the questions
<mhall119> mzanetti: thanks for the demos too
<davidcalle> Ugh, sorry everyone, my laptop crashed
<davidcalle> mzanetti, mterry, so, thank you for the great session guys!
<mterry> \o/
<davidcalle> Next session is Lunch time, a bit early in some areas, but sounds about right in any case :)
<davidcalle> Enjoy the rest of your UOS!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Track: Show & Tell | Snappy Clinic: bringing ROS apps to Snappy Ubuntu Core | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22594/snappy-clinic-bringing-ros-apps-to-snappy-ubuntu-core/
<dholbach> balloons, do you need help with the session or shall I set it up?
 * tedg waves
<balloons> dholbach, go for it. I'
<dholbach> oik
<elopio> hola.
<dholbach> please interrupt if you have any questions or anything
<tedg> wiki.ubuntu.com/Snappy/Parts
<mrmaxm> Hello there. Just saw video with PlayCanvas example, and get to here. Looking forward to see watch where it goes.
<mrmaxm> I'm actually one of PlayCanvas core developers, so will be glad to chat and help about our engine and tools.
<elopio> mrmaxm: welcome.
<elopio> if you have questions, just shoot and Ted will reply.
<kyrofa> QUESTION: If I install two ROS snaps (which both bundle ROS master) will each one automatically get a different port?
<robobuilder> QUESTION: have you tested this with catkin build rather than catkin_make?
<nullagent> any special issues with using launch files or changing those auto configured params like MASTER_URI?
<sergiusens__> Ted show snapcraft help catkin
<sergiusens__> and sources and plugins
<sergiusens__> tedg
<kyrofa> sergiusens__, where are you on there?
<sergiusens__> I cannot speak. in bed
<kyrofa> sergiusens__, ah poor guy, I'm sorry
<sergiusens__> isolated was recommended by Dirk
 * dholbach hugs sergiusens__
<dholbach> hope you'll feel better soon again
<sergiusens__> thanks
<kyrofa> tedg, when you have a massive project with a lot of moving pieces, launch files coordinates it all. The really just need to be in the ros path
<nullagent> Oh the ROS master of the building host? Just confused because I saw an auto generated parameter in your wrapper
<nullagent> Yep makes sense
<sergiusens__> We can support that with snappy config
<nullagent> Will have to play with the example some more
<dholbach> if you have any more questions, just ask :)
<sergiusens__> or in the future with capabilities iirc
<nullagent> You mentioned support for ROS2, how far along is the planning there?
<robobuilder> One of ROS's great features is its modularity, it seems like snaps with ROS limit this a bit. Is there a way to make that more flexible?
<dholbach> robobuilder, any specific bit of flexibility you're looking for?
<robobuilder> loading of many different nodes and being able to pick which ones to run.
<kyrofa> robobuilder, it's really meant as a deploy. It'd be tough to develop with it
<robobuilder> It seemed from the example that it would just run all of the nodes in the snap, which would have to include all of the nodes from the start
<robobuilder> I guess that speaks to ktrofa's questions about launch files...
<robobuilder> makes sense :)
<kyrofa> robobuilder, right. The workflow I imagine is: develop your ROS system, with all the nodes and configurations on .deb-based. Once you come up with the final launch file for the system, deploy as snap and have snappy exec the launch file as the service
<dholbach> or if you have specific examples you'd like to see discussed or need help with, the mailing list snappy-app-devel@lists.u.c would also be a good point
<kyrofa> tedg, ^^ which is why launch files are needed
<nullagent> :)
<ogra_> you can definitely do some fancy things with snappy config and modify launch files on the fly here ...
<kyrofa> ogra_, which would be great for tweaking the running system, yeah
<ogra_> (a bit more effort, but then you could blindly ship all modules and use snappy config to fiddle with stuff)
<ogra_> but thats a bit beyond snapcraft :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Track: Show & Tell | Modelling Network Partitions with Juju | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22571/modelling-network-partitions-with-juju/
<mattyw> good evening folks, is anyone around or will I be talking to myself?
<balloons> I've been lurking
<anpok_> par
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/showandtell/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-showandtell.html
#ubuntu-uos-showandtell 2015-11-04
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/showandtell/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-showandtell.html
<flexiondotorg> balloons, dholbach I've got a couple of questions about my UOS session later.
<flexiondotorg> I did UOS 15.05 and had some difficulty linking up with Hangouts.
<flexiondotorg> Can one of you help with that?
<dholbach> flexiondotorg, balloons and davidcalle should be around to help
<flexiondotorg> What nearer the time?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions is what it should take to set it up
<dholbach> yep
<flexiondotorg> dholbach, Thanks.
<dholbach> if you can't get the session set up, they'll help you
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Track: Show & Tell | Ubuntu SDK Q and A | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22601/ubuntu-sdk-q-and-a/
<bzoltan_> Hello all
<balloons> howdy
<James_Mulholland> Hi balloons!
<James_Mulholland> Hi all
<ahayzen> o/
<balloons> hello!
<zbenjamin> hi all
<core_apps_police> hi everyone !
<balloons> Any questions you have, feel free to leave them here and I'll ask them to the presenters :-)
<balloons> core_apps_police, your name is so fun. I love it
<bzoltan_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: What is happening with the design editor? I'm learning to code, and that feature was helping a lot..
<balloons> stuart gets a shoutout . . .
<core_apps_police> ehehe
<balloons> live demos ALWAYS go well ;p
<ahayzen> hah
<guy200> LOL
<ahayzen> QUESTION: What happened to Akiva's autopilot plugin for the SDK, is that still WIP ?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Which build process is now 'recommended' cmake, qmake, qmlproject etc ?
<core_apps_police> I think qmake..
<core_apps_police> but is just my opinion :p
<balloons> I'll ask everyone's questions after the demo, so hang tight for a few
<ahayzen> hehe yeah most of the coreapps moved to cmake ages ago, i've used qmake on a few others
<ahayzen> i'm sure balloons remembers the transition to cmake :')
<bzoltan_> ahayzen: I will answer the second question in a sec
<ahayzen> oh sweet :-)
<balloons> bzoltan_, if you look in the pad, you'll see all the questions that have been asked thus far
<bzoltan_> balloons:  ohh.. nice
<balloons> should you want to answer them sooner ;-0
 * ahayzen assumes there is an easy way to run QMLTestrunner from inside QtC ...
<balloons> anymore questions? now's the time to ask
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Is there ETA on convergence features like scrollbars, right click menus, global menu bar support etc appearing in the SDK ?
<mhall119> QUESTION: how will MainView work in a world where apps can have multiple windows? Will MainView still be the root component for apps, or will an app be able to have more than one MainView, each in it's own window?
<ahayzen> mhall119, i had a Window { MainView {} } before that then spawned another Window from a Loader {} inside that
<ahayzen> mhall119, i wonder what we would 'expect' to happen if you tried to open another Window when on a mobile device though ?
<mhall119> ahayzen: mzanetti mentioned design discussions about that yesterday
<ahayzen> \o/
<mhall119> is ActionBar in 1.3 or coming in 1.4?
<zsombi> mhall119: MainView will be the main view of the apps, as its name states. Additional windows will have other root components, perhaps Window will be good enough or we'll need a dedicated one to show a modal window
<zsombi> mhall119: ActionBar is 1.3 All you see presented by kalikiana is 1.3
<zsombi> mhall119: remember, 1.3 API is not frozen yet
<mhall119> zsombi: um, it's not?
<ahayzen> zsombi, there is a modality property :-) http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-window-window.html#modality-prop
<zsombi> ahayzen: then once Mir has it, we can use that :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<mhall119> zsombi: bzoltan_: we need to have a discussion about when/why/how APIs get frozen
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  no it is not
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  have you read my mail about this on the ML?
<mhall119> bzoltan_: which ML?
<balloons> QUESTION: What keyboard support exists right now? Can I tab between text fields, ctrl+a to select all text, etc?
<balloons> arrow keys to switch between things
<bzoltan_> mhall119: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg16138.html
<zsombi> balloons: yes
<zsombi> balloons: arrow kesy never switch between things :)
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: About a year ago a new text selection function for better and easier textselection was discussed and postponed.  Is it back  on the plate? Still a bit hard to select text on Ubuntu Touch
<mhall119> bzoltan_: thanks, reading those emails makes sense
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  I was asked the same (very valid) qustions that I had to send that mail... but of course we need to talk about it.
<balloons> QUESTION: Can you define seperate options for similar actions (For instance the swiping on phone and right clicking on desktop). Do these need to perform the same code or can they be different?
<balloons> I hope that question makes sense
<mhall119> QUESTION: Bottom edge on desktops isn't nearly as usable as on a device, are there any designs yet for how that will converge?
<mhall119> QUESTION: Can we have an API to change the icon color for header/actionbar actions? My use case is a "mail" icon that I want to change color when there are new messages, currently I have to change the icon source
<ahayzen> QUESTION: What has happened to the HUD? Maybe would could integrate Mycroft with the HUD ?
<mhall119> ahayzen: that's probably not a question for the SDK team, more for design and Unity devs
<ahayzen> hehe, is it on the sdk teams radar though ;-)
<balloons> No harm in planting the seed in someone's mind by asking eh?
<ahayzen> exactly ;-)
<mhall119> QUESTION: The webbrowser app's convergence tabs work really well, can we bring that into the UITK for other apps to use?
<mhall119> yay designers! \o/
<James_Mulholland> mhall119 - Yes, adding a convergent tabs component is in the plan
<mhall119> thanks James_Mulholland
<mhall119> the UITK is growing up so fast :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<James_Mulholland> mhall119 - no probs, I'm the one working on that so ping me if you have any subsequent questions! :)
<roadmr> QUESTION: any suggested workarounds for the case where I'm using an encrypted home? (bug 1427264). Could the SDK at least detect this situation so it doesn't explode?
<mhall119> James_Mulholland: my questions will be more for those implementing it I think
<mhall119> but thanks
<mhall119> did somebody ask about Menus yet?
<ahayzen> mhall119, what type of menus?
<zbenjamin> kalikiana: didn't you use a encrypted home? How did you fix it?`
<mhall119> like app/window menus
<faenil> ahayzen: I'm currently working on the Scrollbar implementation, feel free to contact me if you have additional questions
<kalikiana> I do. I'll check, there's something in my fstab I think
<ahayzen> faenil, oh cool :-) will that be automatically added to Flickable's ?
<zsombi> mhall119: yes, I just said, there will be menus, context menus and app menus as well, but context menus have higher priority
<James_Mulholland> And I'm working on Menus (contextual, app menus. etc)
<James_Mulholland> so ping me after the session if you like!
<mhall119> thanks zsombi, bzoltan_, kalikiana, zbenjamin, Femma_A and James_Mulholland
<roadmr> thanks for the session!
<ahayzen> thanks guys :-)
<faenil> Flickable is a QtQuick component, so we can't change that to be specific to our UI
<mhall119> James_Mulholland: any chance you're working on the HUD redesign too? :)
<ahayzen> faenil, ah damn, but the UbuntuListView etc right ?
<faenil> ahayzen: the current plan is to add ScrollView which will provide the scrollbars, and you just add the Flickable as ScrollView's child
<ahayzen> faenil, ah awesome :-)
<faenil> :)
<roadmr> balloons: thanks :D :D
<James_Mulholland> Thanks all!
<ahayzen> faenil, i think Tim said you had been working on scrolling the head sections ?
<faenil> ahayzen: yes, I did a prototype a few months ago, it's public. But timp is in charge of the productized version
<James_Mulholland> mhall119 - not working on HUD Im afraid, you can check with Femma regarding current plans for UITK components though
<ahayzen> faenil, ah cool, i wonder if it would fix this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1489591
<kalikiana> roadmr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1427264/comments/15
<mhall119> James_Mulholland: do you know who is working on the HUD designs, or who was working on them last?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Track: Show & Tell | Ubuntu Pi Flavour Maker | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22575/ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker/
<faenil> ahayzen: it surely should :)
 * flexiondotorg is ready, just needs some Hangout help :-)
<ahayzen> faenil, :-)
<roadmr> kalikiana: thanks, I'll try that!
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Will you be setting up the Hangout on Air?
<balloons> flexiondotorg, I cannot set this one up, I'm in another
<balloons> However, I will get someone to help
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> nadrimajstor, Hi :-)
<flexiondotorg> frecel, Hello :-)
<nadrimajstor> o/
<popey> jose is on his way
<flexiondotorg> popey, Thanks.
<jose> flexiondotorg: ping, mind a quick PM?
<flexiondotorg> Sure
<_Ridgewing> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22575/ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker/
<_Ridgewing> I can see you .. now.
<frecel> I can hear you
<bbrawner> I can hear and see you
<frecel> and see you
<RPiAwesomeness> O_O Martin does not look like I had imagined him from the Ubuntu podcast
<AdamRPCS> I can see but not hear
<_Ridgewing> I can see the slides, and hear you.
<bbrawner> I can see the slides
<RPiAwesomeness> Same
<nadrimajstor> He can clearly speaks with authority... He got glasses :D
<_Ridgewing> Haha ha .
<AdamRPCS> I can see and hear now
<justsomeone> QUESTION: would unity 8 work?
<BrianLinuxing2> Coming late to the session.
<BrianLinuxing2> Question: what approx. time for an install?
<ali1234> hi
<BrianLinuxing2> thank you, a good answer.
<ali1234> ded
<_Ridgewing> Martin, lost audio
<ali1234> _Ridgewing: questions better on irc than etherpad
<_Ridgewing> maybe me thou.
<ali1234> no it's dead for me too
<_Ridgewing> ok
<r0m1> Dead here too
<ali1234> flexiondotorg: we can't hear you
<flexiondotorg> Can anyobne here?
<BrianLinuxing2> just dropped too, whilst I was enjoying it!
<ali1234> last thing i heard was when you started talking about dd'ing the image
<BrianLinuxing2> me too
<_Ridgewing> REFRESH THE PAGE should work ...
<ali1234> no it just plays the last 10 seconds when i refresh
<_Ridgewing> ok
<flexiondotorg> All good?
<flexiondotorg> Hear me?
<flexiondotorg> See me?
<_Ridgewing> no sound.
<ali1234> "we create a big file either 4G 8 G or 16G"
<_Ridgewing> No sound or video.
<justsomeone> meh :/
<justsomeone> what happened?
<ali1234> technical difficulties
<flexiondotorg> I'm being told that some people can hear me.
<flexiondotorg> So, those that can't, please refresh.
<BrianLinuxing2> It is a very polished presentation, which falters as he's explaining the DD part
<nadrimajstor> He is not using openwrt firmware :D
<ali1234> i refreshed like 10 times
<flexiondotorg> Who here can hear me?
<bbrawner> I'm not sure if it's my internet or not but I'm stuck on a loading screen
<BrianLinuxing2> Refresh didn't work for me, but will do it on the YouTube channel again.
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Are you aware of this campaign & Did you collaborate ? https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu#/
<RemixDave> Frozen at DD here.
<justsomeoneagain> still doesn't work ...
<justsomeoneagain> neither on youtube nor here :(
<bbrawner> I refreshed and it's just loading
<flexiondotorg> Sorry some of you have lost the connection.
<jose> folks, there's some delay on youtube, you can blame google for that
<justsomeoneagain> however, carry on, will watch it late
<justsomeoneagain> *r
<r0m1> Refreshed, still stuck (same thing on the Youtube page)
 * _Ridgewing clicks .... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9BM20J_D0Y     to no avail.
<flexiondotorg> The organiser says the stream is still live.
<flexiondotorg> I'll press and come to IRc for questions is a few mins.
<_Ridgewing> flexiondotorg: What distro are you using ?
<ali1234> good cos i have lots of questions
<RPiAwesomeness> This will be available afterwards on YT, correct?
<ali1234> theoretically
<ali1234> it might just cut out at the same place though so who knows
<RPiAwesomeness> Bothersome thing won't load for me :(
<RPiAwesomeness> Oh, so it's cutting out for you too?
<ali1234> for everyone here
<ali1234> nobody has spoken up and said it works for them yet
<frecel> We basically create a big file...
<bbrawner> RPiAwesomeness: https://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir/videos
<RPiAwesomeness> Let's hope it works, this looks really interesting
<bbrawner> Vids should be uploaded there if I'm not mistaken
 * _Ridgewing goes and makes a cuppa Horlicks. suggestions ?
 * nadrimajstor off to make a cup of coffee
<BrianLinuxing> I was really enjoying that!
<_Ridgewing> dpm, We're having issues with Martin's audio and video.
 * _Ridgewing is Back with Horlicks.
 * _Ridgewing decides to take a sneaky peek of the rest of the slides : http://ubuntu-mate.org/slides/uos-1511/
<dpm> thanks _Ridgewing for the heads up. Might be worth pointing it to jose, as he was hosting the hangout
<jose> dpm: looks like it's the youtube lag, because everything's working fine on the HO
<dpm> _Ridgewing, ^^
<dpm> thanks jose
<jose> np
<_Ridgewing> jose: ^ no audio & video in this hangout at moment : http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22575/ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker/ Done.
<jose> _Ridgewing: it's the lag I believe?
<ali1234> what is "the lag"?
<flexiondotorg> Questions?
<ali1234> the youtube stream doesn't work for anyone at all, it just plays the last 10 seconds when you reload
<RPiAwesomeness> Yup
<ali1234> flexiondotorg: YES
<ali1234> QUESTION: How much of this is automated? I missed the start...
<jose> there's a lag between things are said and emitted on youtube. also, I double checked and it's your end. I opened the video and can see/hear alright.
<ali1234> jose: that is not the problem
<RPiAwesomeness> Yeah, but it just plays for a few seconds & then stops playing
<ali1234> you open the video, it plays for 10 seconds then freezes
<RPiAwesomeness> It just loads forever after ~10 seconds
<jose> then it's a connection error
<ali1234> you refresh, it plays the same 10 seconds then freezes
<RPiAwesomeness> ^
<_Ridgewing> flexiondotorg: Seems to be using some obscure ubuntu system called Mate. Oh Think Of The Children ! https://greylining.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/think-of-the-children.jpg
<ali1234> the same 10 seconds for everyone here
<flexiondotorg> ali1234, It is 100% automated.
<ali1234> cool, i will definitely try it out on Xubuntu then
<ali1234> QUESTION: Do you support device tree in the Pi kernel?
<flexiondotorg> ali1234, Although, if you install the optional Pi 2 software Jack needs a preseed.
<jose> I'm playing it alright. it'll be recorded anyways, so you won't miss anything
<ali1234> for stuff like enabling the i2c, spi and other hardware
<flexiondotorg> ali1234, Yes, device tree support is exactly the same as the Raspbian Kernel.
<_Ridgewing> flexiondotorg: Where is the bug list for this project in Launchpad or git-hub ?
<ali1234> nice
<flexiondotorg> So, the new Raspberry Pi Touch screen works once the approrpaite device tree is enabled.
<ali1234> QUESTION: Are you aware of LTSP on Raspberry Pi?
<flexiondotorg> _Ridgewing, All in Launchpad. Althought I'm using git not bazaar for source control.
<RPiAwesomeness> Yeah. Just full reloaded (Ctrl-F5) and tried opening the hangouts link. Same issue
<flexiondotorg> ali1234, Yes, I am aware of LTSP on Pi.
<_Ridgewing> flexiondotorg: Yes , but can I have the address to the bug-list, please ?
<flexiondotorg> ali1234, However, I typically X2Go.
 * _Ridgewing Wants to help-out !
<ali1234> did you know that they can now boot the ubuntu kernel over the network from u-boot?
<flexiondotorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker
<ali1234> i ask because the thing preventing it was related to device tree
<flexiondotorg> ali1234, Did know about u-boot.
<flexiondotorg> But noth the network thing.
<ali1234> it now fully boots with only u-boot and config.txt on the sd card, nothing else
<flexiondotorg> If might be possible to use uboot with berryboot to create a single image with every flavour on it.
<ali1234> don't even need berryboot
<flexiondotorg> ali1234, You know you stuff. Please join the team :-)
<ali1234> you can have u-boot throw up a menu
<_Ridgewing> flexiondotorg: so want your telling me from this address -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker
<ogra_> ali1234, sadly uboot cant load the devicetree on its own though
<_Ridgewing> flexiondotorg ... is that there are no bugs listed for this, as of yet ?
<ali1234> ogra_: yes it can
<ogra_> (i mean it can load it but the kernel wont accept it)
<ali1234> ogra_: we did it in raspberrypi a couple of days ago
<ali1234> oh hey the stream is back
<_Ridgewing> I hear audio !
<ogra_> ali1234, uboot can nly load the dtb from ram ... the blob loader needs to do the actual loading
<flexiondotorg> _Ridgewing, Just enabled Bugs in LP :-)
<_Ridgewing> ok cheers.
<RPiAwesomeness> Ey, it's back now
<ogra_> elsre it will all fall back to ATAGs and peripherials wont work ... nor will dtb overlays
<ali1234> ogra_: u-boot can load the dtb from a tftp server and put it in ram. the kernel will then use it
<ali1234> it can also load the dtb from fat partition
<ogra_> not in my testing
<ali1234> in fact if you do not supply a dtb the kernel will not get past "uncompressing linux"
<_Ridgewing> All we can see is the slides !
<ogra_> it always uses ATAGs ... and broadcom confirmed to me that this isnt possible
<ali1234> what do you mean "it"
<flexiondotorg> I'm going join IRC fully. ANd end the hangout.
<_Ridgewing> flexiondotorg: QUESTION: Are you aware of this campaign & Did you collaborate ? https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu#/
<ogra_> the kernel falls back to ATAs if the dtb doesnt come from ram, preloaded by the blob loader
<ali1234> ogra_: that's not correct any more. the upstream raspi kernel no longer supports ATAGS
<ogra_> so you will boot but with degraded HW capabilities if you load it from uboot only
<ogra_> unless that changed in the last 8 weeks
<ali1234> and the dtb does not need to be loaded by the blob, u-boot can do it and it works just the same. why would it make any difference?
<flexiondotorg> OK, the hangout is ended.
<ali1234> ogra_: so two days ago i tested all this and got it working
<jose> 5 minutes - Q&A time!
<flexiondotorg> We've got 5 mins to feild any questions.
<ogra_> ali1234, ah, i'm only taslking about the official ubuntu kernel :) which is mainline plus rpi patches
 * ogra_ likes security support for his installs :)
<balloons> flexiondotorg, I missed the whole session. got a TLDR :p
<ali1234> with no dtb the kernel hangs at "uncompressing linux" and when u-boot loads a dtb it boots fine and everything works
<balloons> err TLDW
<flexiondotorg> _Ridgewing, Yes, was aware. Backed it.
<ali1234> ogra_: this was with a raspbian kernel and with an ubuntu kernelm they both did the same thing
<ogra_> ali1234, with broken dtb it shoudl just fall back to atags
<ogra_> it definitely does here
<flexiondotorg> _Ridgewing, Even shared my Arch Linux cluster knowledged to 2x Pi 1
<ali1234> although to be honest i do not know precisely where the ubuntu kernel came from
<ogra_> it boots fine but you end up with no /proc/device-tree
<ogra_> ali1234, it was initiated by having the official snappy rpi2 image
<ali1234> ogra_: i know that it should, and indeed it does when booting from the blob
<flexiondotorg> ali1234, The current kernel provides a default DTB that works just like the default Raspbian kernel.
<jose> video recording is up now in case anyone wants to re-watch!
<ali1234> but if you boot from u-boot with no dtb it hangs
<flexiondotorg> ali1234, This is not using the Raspi2 kernel for Snappy in 15.10.
<ogra_> it also provides all overlay dtbs
<flexiondotorg> Ubuntu Pi Flavour Maker uses a "port" of the Raspberry Pi Foundation Kernel.
<ali1234> yes, u-boot cannot do overlays
<ali1234> ogra_: can you point me to the vmlinuz of an official ubuntu kernel to test this?
<ogra_> ali1234, sure and if you boot with one that was loaded from somewhere else than ram (0x100 specifically) it will use ATAGs
<flexiondotorg> Looks like we're done.
<ogra_> ali1234, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-raspi2/4.2.0-1014.21
<flexiondotorg> Thanks to everyone who attended, please do join the team if you're interested in this project.
<nadrimajstor> o/
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, Thanks for all the useful info.
<ogra_> flexiondotorg, np :)
<ogra_> thanks for running that topic (i sadly had other duties during half of it)
<flexiondotorg> And we're done. I hope you all enjoy the next session.
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, Well, hopefully the video recorded OK and you can watch it at your leisure.
<ogra_> yeah, will do :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/showandtell/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-showandtell.html
<ali1234> ogra_: what exactly are we arguing about here again?
<ogra_> ali1234, uboot cant load device trees properly and will set atags if the dtb doesnt come from ram
<ali1234> i just want to be sure :)
<ali1234> what do you mean by "come from ram"
<ali1234> you mean "was already loaded by the blob"?
<ogra_> ali1234, how about we go to #ubuntu-arm
<ali1234> sure np
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Track: Show & Tell | Plasma Mobile - A Brief Summary | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22634/plasma-mobile-a-brief-summary/
<balloons> all set presenter?
<LarreaMikel> Hi, no plasma mobile?
<balloons> hey, it seems so.
<popeyfan> ahh well, at least i can go eat before the next session :)
<balloons> I went ahead and removed it from the schedule
<balloons> sorry for that. I wanted to see it also, but the presenter isn't about atm
<balloons> Not sure what happened
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/showandtell/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-showandtell.html
<LarreaMikel> ok, no problem ;)
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: pong
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Track: Community | Kubuntu Podcast | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22565/kubuntu-podcast/
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: our link: http://youtu.be/fVkGnKfavnw
<ovidiu-florin> for the Kubuntu Podcast
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: thanks, got it in summit now
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<sgclark2> hello
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark2: hello
<ovidiu-florin> apparently I'm the only one here
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: can we start?
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: whenever you're ready
<sgclark2> woohoo
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: aaron might be in the ubports session?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know
<mhall119> he's marked as attending that one anyway
<sgclark2> Correct @ Randa :)
<_Ridgewing> ovidiu-florin: Could we have English at the top of the language-chooser by default ?
<sgclark2> too late
 * sgclark2 takes a month vacation
<_Ridgewing> sgclark2: Too late for what ?
<sgclark2> Over working myself in open source
<sgclark2> volunteering
<_Ridgewing> ovidiu-florin: where's THE BEER ?
<_Ridgewing> sgclark2: I feel for that.
<frecel> I never got into using activities in KDE. I can see why some people like it but I just don't know how to use it it my workflow
 * sgclark2 hides
<clivejo2> can we clones Scarlet?
<sgclark2> lol
<clivejo2> hlaf a dozen Scarlets and Kubuntu would be amazing!
<ovidiu-florin> https://www.patreon.com/sgclark?ty=c
<frecel> There should be a big GET INVOLVED button on the front page of kubuntu.org that links to a wiki page with all the information about how one could help the kubuntu community
<_Ridgewing> sgclark2: Oh yeah .. what's the patreon account, address ?
<sgclark2> ^
<_Ridgewing> oh , got it !
<_Ridgewing> Happy to help out with, promotion , here !
<clivejo2> it would take me more than 20mins to download it!
 * clivejo2 kicks slow internet
<sgclark2> lol last minutes
<ahoneybun> o/
<sgclark2> hiyas
<_Ridgewing> ovidiu-florin: I just thought of another outlet for 16.04 . How about distro-watch ... ??
<ovidiu-florin> _Ridgewing: what about it?
<_Ridgewing> ovidiu-florin: It's just another "softpedia", that I need to contact.
<ovidiu-florin> what about distro-watch?
<ovidiu-florin> _Ridgewing: ^
<_Ridgewing> In the last podcast, yesterday . I was put in charge of self-propotion for Kubuntu (i.e. contacting softpedia etc) . Distrowatch is another outlet that I need to contect to keep their page for Kubuntu updated , Ok ?
<valorie> sounds good, _Ridgewing
<_Ridgewing> Yeps.
<_Ridgewing> Thanks.
<valorie> I've been listening at my other computer while cooking and eating. :-)
<sgclark2> Need to add my new backports to website :)
 * ahoneybun works on that
<_Ridgewing> Here's a good Show-and-tell , be sure to subscribe ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73YRk9P9l9Y
<valorie> amen! report bugs
<valorie> very important contribution
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Artwork
<ahoneybun> he made those awesome cards too
<_Ridgewing> ovidiu-florin: http://imgur.com/Wjn1cvc
<_Ridgewing> Also here: Album http://imgur.com/a/ZRjjz
<_Ridgewing> I hate the bot !
<_Ridgewing> Here's the video: https://youtu.be/fVkGnKfavnw
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/showandtell/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-showandtell.html
<_Ridgewing> Great video ..)
<_Ridgewing> :)
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
#ubuntu-uos-showandtell 2015-11-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/showandtell/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-showandtell.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Track: Show & Tell | Kubuntu's Continuous Integration and Packaging | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22603/kubuntus-continuous-integration-and-packaging/
<sitter> balloons: do I create the hangout or you?
<balloons> ahh sitter, there tiy are
<balloons> sitter, if you are able, go for it. Create a hangout, then we simply paste the links into the page so it's updated to stream it
<sitter> ok
<balloons> sitter, looks like you are all set to go ;-)
<sitter> Are we live?
<balloons> sitter, indeed you are
<ovidiu-florin> hello sexy people
<ovidiu-florin> sitter ^
<sgclark2> hello
<ovidiu-florin> why isn't rohan in this channel?
<sgclark2> yes I just went through that with trusty updates..
<ovidiu-florin> why Ruby?
<sgclark2> yes it has
<balloons> can we see the CI reports you are looking at?
<balloons> aka, can we browse the jenkins?
<balloons> where do you host your CI scripts?
<sick_rimmit> Looks to me like they're here
<sick_rimmit> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/
<balloons> Can you give a high level overview of what you do as part of CI. You are performing daily builds, pulling from ppa's whose source exists where? and what do you do with the resulting build? is there a goal to have the builds always pass?
<balloons> thanks sick_rimmit
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: just because both me and Harald were proficient in Ruby I think
<balloons> seems we're getting some of my question answered now :-)
<shadeslayer> balloons: we're preparing our source ourselves :)
<shadeslayer> sick_rimmit: that is correct
<balloons> so any tests that would be run, should be run as part of the upstream build. So you aren't performing any specific testing
<balloons> you'll just build it and try and get a package to publish right?
<shadeslayer> balloons: answer to that coming up
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: please share your $PS1
<ovidiu-florin> or what ever do you use to make your prompt like that
<sgclark2> very important as I found out with the trusty packages
<ovidiu-florin> show the graph when you explain
<ovidiu-florin> and point to stuff
<sick_rimmit> Please could you share some links
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: how do you choose what KDE projects get into the CI?
<sgclark2> jenkins has a ruby librarry that is much more extensive than python
<sgclark2> api library that is
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: I think thats zsh + oh-my-zsh
<ryanleesipes> popey, hello
<ovidiu-florin> Can regular non technical people use the Stable CI?
<popey> yo ryanleesipes
<popey> just setting up
<ovidiu-florin> show us how you add KDevelop in the CI
<sgclark2> ovidiu-florin: the kf5 has not been done for kdevelop
<sgclark2> port*
<sgclark2> packaging that is
<ovidiu-florin> how you ADD
<ovidiu-florin> present thense
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: we can discuss that in #kubuntu-devel
<ovidiu-florin> we should
<sick_rimmit> Hey great job thank you
<balloons> thanks sitter, rohan, et la!
<sitter> Thx
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Track: Show & Tell | Mycroft on Ubuntu | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22600/mycroft-on-ubuntu/
<justCarakas> you are live
<cwayne-uos> hiya
<cwayne-uos> hey youre live
<Aaawesome> hey mycroft bring me muh beer
<Aaawesome> was it brown??
<Aaawesome> :D
<Aaawesome> mardi is Aaawesome
<cm-t__> o/
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: So if I understand correctly, Unity8 will have built in Mycroft support and intergration by default (when it is ready of course)?
<autonomouse> QUESTION: Your kickstrter campaign encouraged people to buy multiple Mycroft units. Is there any plan for folks with multiple Mycrofts or a mycroft unit and ubuntu PC running Mycroft to synchronise (without involving the cloud)? i.e. some kind of decentralised/distributed way of making each of them know what you've said to the others? (maybe syncth
<autonomouse> ing or something?)
<ryanleesipes> Can you guys hear that?
<mardi> yes, sound ok
<autonomouse> QUESTION: Which version of Pyhon are you using?
<CheeseBurg> Can the voice for Mindcroft be customized?
<justCarakas> QUESTION will it also reply to just Mycroft instead of Okey Mycroft (reminds me of google)
<justCarakas> there is echo
<Guest86181> ryanleesipes: i thin you'e got both mics still on
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will Mycroft integrate with scopes? Applications?
<Aaawesome> QUESTION: how did you find the unity8/snappy documentation?
<Aaawesome> QUESTION: will the phone security restrictions be a problem for implementing mycroft?
<ryanleesipes> Can you guys hear that?
<CheeseBurg> No
<CheeseBurg> phone looks nice tho
<CheeseBurg> yes
<justCarakas> we can hear you now
<Aaawesome> QUESTION: on witch ubuntu phone are you testing mycroft?
<Elleo> 49
<Elleo> oops
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Are you working to integrate Mycroft into other desktop environments? Has there been interest?
<CheeseBurg> Mycroft + HUD = killer feature!!!
<foaf> QUESTION: will the initial code be available to look at in the short term or only a more final version when you start shipping?
<CheeseBurg> Imagine have Mycroft support in the SDK
<willcooke> QUESTION:  How's the design of the Mycroft hardware coming along?  Do you have a unit we can see?
<CheeseBurg> Thanks! I'll definitely follow Mycroft more closely
<foaf> awesome, look forward to fiddling around!
<willcooke> cute!!
<willcooke> thanks ryanleesipes
<ryanleesipes> Thank you guys
<autonomouse> Thanks Ryan!
<mardi> Thanks!
<Aaawesome> x
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Track: Show & Tell | Game Development for the Ubuntu Phone | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22608/game-development-for-the-ubuntu-phone/
<Elleo> balloons: heya, do I just create a hang out on air and send you the link or does it need setting up from your side?
<balloons> hey Elleo! follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<balloons> I'm hosting another session, so I can't host it for you, but you know how to do that bit I'm sure anyway
<Elleo> balloons: okay, thanks
<balloons> if you do get stuck, ping. I'm here to make sure you get going a-ok
<balloons> Elleo, once you have the hangout, you'll just need to add it to this page http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/hangout/22608/game-development-for-the-ubuntu-phone/
<Elleo> balloons: heya, don't seem to have access to the "Edit Hangout Details" option on that page
<balloons> Elleo, ohh, well then
<balloons> Elleo, what's the hangout, I can update it :-)
<Elleo> balloons: https://plus.google.com/events/cik5798it3j8gudocnqg2f6agck
<Elleo> balloons: thanks
<balloons> yw
<balloons> Elleo, you should be good
<Elleo> balloons: great, thanks
<cucumber__> i'm blind.. i can't see :| but i hear you
<cucumber__> QUESTION: how is the QML performance on Ubuntu Phones? and is it QML really meant for making games?
<cucumber__> QUESTION: are you using timers as loops?
<cucumber__> QUESTION: why are you using gedit instead of Qt?
<cucumber__> QUESTION: how is the performance of html5 on Ubuntu Phones? and how is it compared to qml?
<cucumber__> QUESTION: any demos of c/c++ OpenGL ES?
<kenvandine> performance looks pretty smooth
<cucumber__> tux racer :D
<mzanetti-> QUESTION: any experience with liquidfun?
<mzanetti-> a fork of Box2D with liquids added
<mzanetti-> wanted to do something with that, but pre-start already
<kenvandine> liquidfun would rock
<mzanetti-> fwiw: https://google.github.io/liquidfun/
<kenvandine> i've talked to the qml-box2d maintainer about rebasing the qml bindings on liquidfun
<kenvandine> he's keen on the idea
<cucumber__> thanks for the great session Mike o/
<kenvandine> then we'd get that in bacon2d
<mzanetti-> kenvandine, https://github.com/qml-box2d/qml-box2d/issues/58
<Elleo> kenvandine: cool
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/showandtell/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-showandtell.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Track: Community,Show & Tell | Le french UOS summary | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22566/le-french-uos-summary/
<Guest9062> All set cm-t?
<YoBoY> hi
<cm-t> Hi everyone
<YoBoY> tu peux coller le lien vers la vidéo et le lien pour participer ici ?
<gwaka> Bonsoir tout le monde
<cm-t> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22566/le-french-uos-summary/
<LeChristCosmique> Pourquoi j'entends deux voix ?
<LeChristCosmique> ah ... oui le mettre en double ça aide pas ...
<quesh__> yop
<YoBoY> Si vous avez des questions, précédez les du mot « QUESTION : » histoire qu'on les voit bien svp
<YoBoY> (et n'hésitez pas à en poser ;)
<YoBoY> pour plus d'infos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil
<YoBoY> <troll> et même sur le bureau j'hésite de plus en plus à le lancer :D
<YoBoY> </troll>
<YoBoY> (thunderbird)
<cm-t> le plan suis celui-ci http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/all/
<ArKwignAmann> QUESTION : Y a-t-il eu des précisions sur l'environnement téléphone (Environement graphiquec, fonctionnalité, ...)     ?
<LeChristCosmique> QUESTION : Qu'adviendra-t'il de ubuntu-server ?
<gwaka> QUESTION : C'est quand les prochain UbuntuCon et UbuntuParty en France ? Et ou ? Et comment participer ?
<YoBoY> on dit Mate
<YoBoY> :D
<gwaka> =D
<roadmr> ça se prononce comme en espagnol (le boisson): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MATE_%28software%29
<YoBoY> moi je le prononce comme dans roommate
<LeChristCosmique> YoBoY: dans ce cas là ça serait mate comme partenaire
<YoBoY> yep
<cm-t> ubuntu-rouen.org
<cm-t> ubuntu-paris.org
<gwaka> Merci
<ArKwignAmann> QUESTION: Réalité vituelle et Ubuntu ?
<ArKwignAmann> un casque en carton
<ArKwignAmann> litéralement
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/showandtell/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-showandtell.html
<ArKwignAmann> Merci pour vos intervention :)
<YoBoY> merci à tous
#ubuntu-uos-showandtell 2015-11-06
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-showandtell to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/showandtell/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/06/%23ubuntu-uos-showandtell.html
<hhh> this is a robot ?
